# Des exposure?



## MissTaylor (Dec 3, 2009)

Can someone please help me

What is the correct code for Hx of DES Exposure. We have had a number a patients that this is affecting there gyn visit because the cervix is abnormal. 

We are in a bit of a coding tizzie because some are saying using 760.76 {which I don't like because its for fetus and newborns, and others are screaming V87.39.

Can someone please help!!!  

Thanks!!!

Tameka


----------



## imjsanderson (Dec 3, 2009)

760.76


----------



## amjordan (Dec 3, 2009)

If they are Medicare patients and they are getting their yearly pap and pelvic because they are considered High Risk due to DES, the code is V15.89 based on the CMS coding and billing guidelines.

For anyone else the 760.76 is correct and the Coders' Desk Reference said the codes may be used regardless of the patient's age.


----------



## MissTaylor (Dec 23, 2009)

tHANKS!!!!!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 23, 2009)

amjordan said:


> If they are Medicare patients and they are getting their yearly pap and pelvic because they are considered High Risk due to DES, the code is V15.89 based on the CMS coding and billing guidelines.
> 
> For anyone else the 760.76 is correct and the Coders' Desk Reference said the codes may be used regardless of the patient's age.



Not to question here but how can the same dx be two different codes depending on payer?  Because it is not the payers dx it is the patient's.  Therefore there is only one right answer and it should apply to all patients regardless of payer, so the question now becomes is it V15.89 or 760.76?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 23, 2009)

Actually I like the V87.39 the best.


----------

